# Are these foods ok on the fobmap diet



## Leeti (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi I am just about to start this diet and have printed off the list of foods I can and cant eat off this site but I just have a few q's.1. Can I eat worchester sauce?2. Bisto Gravey?3. Rice cakes, eg, snack-a-jacks with flavours?4. Dilute pop?5. Nuts?6. Margerine or butter?7. Lurpack butter/marg?8. Lactose free cows milk?9. Aubergine?10.All porridge oats?Any advice would be helpful x


----------



## c1aire (Jun 1, 2011)

1. Can I eat worchester sauce? no. lea and perrins contains onions and garlic. maybe other brands are ok but i havent found any yet. if you do let me know because i miss it!2. Bisto Gravey? no, contains wheat and onions.3. Rice cakes. plain rice cakes should be fine but most snack a jacks are not ok due to flavourings such as onion/garlic/cheese and the caramel ones have milk. 4. Dilute pop? this will depend on the brand. i dont know much about these as i dont drink pop but i imagine that artificial sweeteners will be your biggest problem to watch out for.5. Nuts? yes except for pistachios. all nuts can be hard to digest though so dont eat loads in one go.6. Margerine or butter? butter is low lactose so you might be able to get away with it but if you're going on a strict no fodmap diet to start with stick to vegetable or soya based spreads until you know about your tolerance level.7. Lurpack butter/marg? see previous point8. Lactose free cows milk? yes9. Aubergine? yes10.All porridge oats? oats are fine but get certified gluten free ones so you can be sure there is no wheat contamination hope that helps! x


----------



## Leeti (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi thanks for that I wouldhave stuck with normal porridge if you hadnt told me that. Also what about mushy peas? x


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

peas contain Sorbitol (Poloyles) and are not a low-FODMAP food.


----------



## gummivenus (Dec 29, 2011)

FYI, I watched a Jamie Oliver episode last night where he went to a Worcestershire sauce factory and the 2 main ingredients are onion and garlic- that makes it a definite no no!!


----------



## Bressen (Jan 30, 2012)

No doubt that these food are good for health. There is no any problem with these food. Thanks dear for sharing wonderful information. These food are good to eat.


----------

